# Wii #2326 - Sonic Colours (Europe)



## T-hug (Nov 8, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4932^^


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Nov 8, 2010)

good stuff...​


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2010)

That was early


----------



## jorpor (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes! I hope this game will be as good as the day stages from Sonic Unleashed, or even better.


----------



## P.S (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow!!
Saved my night fo shooo.


----------



## Brandts (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow that's soon. I think I'm gonna try this one tonight.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 8, 2010)

How come European releases of SEGA always get released so soon? Maybe they have leaks...

Nice, loved the daytime-stages of Unleashed so I`ll definitely have a good time with this


----------



## pitoui (Nov 8, 2010)

I have too many games to play and too little time.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 8, 2010)

thats it - ima get a god damn wii for this game - and some others

should be cheap enough by now


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 8, 2010)

Download this or wait till my copy comes in.......


God fucking dammit...


----------



## MakiManPR (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone pm me where to find it?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 8, 2010)

Yay for abusing my download site! I get banned evreyday, but I always get around


----------



## kazekun (Nov 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can someone pm me where to find it?



What he said


----------



## George Dawes (Nov 8, 2010)

The internet


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone knows if it's 60Hz compliant?


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't have a Wii and therefore will likely never play this game, but from vids I saw, this game looks really sweet.  Maybe my nephew will get it and I'll be able to play it that way.  I'm anxiously awaiting the DS version, even if it is only more of a Sonic Rush 3 on DS.

WOW! I was looking through the release list for "Sonic" on Wii.....my goodness there are a bunch of them!  The Wii certainly has got it going on for Sonic games.  Almost makes me want a Wii just for all the Sonic games it has out for it.  I never realized that it had so many before.

EDIT: I have already warned and suspended 2 people in this thread for asking for links to this game.  DON'T DO THAT OR IT WILL BE YOU NEXT!


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 8, 2010)

this had better be good or sonic has sunk to the depths of hell with other non-famous mascots...


----------



## masteralbert (Nov 8, 2010)

yea but most sonic games are kinda shitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never played a sonic as good as the old sonics on the megadrive (which i still have here up and running) and this one probably aint gonna be an exception


----------



## qdog82 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just finished downloading it, scrub size without the update partion is 3,87 Gbyte


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 8, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Maybe they have leaks...


Kinda obvious since it's leaked..

OT: Will try it if the reviews are good..


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 8, 2010)

Too bad the Euro Wii games wont work very good on a US wii and TV like with black and white and streched screen.Oh well,guess I'll have to wait for this game.I might deside to get DKCR instead to play that for a while..Then Epic Mickey,and then maby this.

*Posts merged*



			
				DJPlace said:
			
		

> this had better be good or sonic has sunk to the depths of hell with other non-famous mascots...


Sonic 4 was good.Other than that,Sonic has sucked for a long,long time.


----------



## Fyrus (Nov 8, 2010)

It is only in English language ?


----------



## Goli (Nov 8, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Too bad the Euro Wii games wont work very good on a US wii and TV like with black and white and streched screen.Oh well,guess I'll have to wait for this game.I might deside to get DKCR instead to play that for a while..Then Epic Mickey,and then maby this.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Force NTSC?
It works on most games.


----------



## taktularCBo (Nov 8, 2010)

Works on Wiikey II


----------



## Romain29 (Nov 8, 2010)

great,i can't wait for play it tonight


----------



## Yuan (Nov 8, 2010)

Fyrus said:
			
		

> It is only in English language ?



Eng/Jap audio

Eng/Fr/It/Esp/De/Jap subtitles

Tested on Wiiflow 2.2 beta on both ciosx rev20 base 56 and rev19 base 57. No problems.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 8, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Fyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap audio? Nice~!


----------



## Yuan (Nov 8, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And jap subtitles too, I forgot.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 8, 2010)

I am only wondering why no one can spell Colors correctly.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice early release. 
Also got a whopping 90% at Gamerankings.com, but it's still very early to see if this game really is that good.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 8, 2010)

does anyone know what the wi-fi is this for?


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 8, 2010)

Does this work Force NTSC? I think I have maybe 1 PAL game so I don't remember if they all work or not.


----------



## LeX- (Nov 8, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I am only wondering why no one can spell Colors correctly.



English (US) -- color != English (UK) -- colour
And since the release is PAL it uses English (UK).


----------



## Yuan (Nov 8, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> does anyone know what the wi-fi is this for?



Unfortunately only for leaderboards.


----------



## AceLighting (Nov 8, 2010)

awesome


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 8, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lame... i hope it has offline or is this just a single player game?


----------



## taktularCBo (Nov 8, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I am only wondering why no one can spell Colors correctly.



Because "Colours" is British English and thats we learn in the PAL area.


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 8, 2010)

OMG! That was so early! Getting it!

So, Sonic is Back Baby or what?


----------



## Goli (Nov 8, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can play with another person locally.


----------



## George Dawes (Nov 8, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Because "Colours" is British English and thats we learn in the PAL area.


And most of the rest of the world.  "Color" is some weird bastardisation of the English language & is best forgotten.  :-p


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 8, 2010)

my first sonic game for the wii... Is there a multiplayer function ??

P.s Graphics look great on the screens


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 8, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> my first sonic game for the wii... Is there a multiplayer function ??
> 
> P.s Graphics look great on the screens



Multiplayer offline, not online. 

So, how is play multiplayer with Miis? XD.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, no NFO yet?

http://pastebin.com/aa5ReBM7


----------



## prowler (Nov 8, 2010)

FUCK YEAR.
Will download this tomorrow or Wednesday so I can get good speeds rather than MU being overloaded and getting 100kb/s





			
				mariosonic said:
			
		

> Sonic 4 was good.Other than that,Sonic has sucked for a long,long time.


Loltrolling.


----------



## Taik (Nov 8, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> FUCK YEAR.
> Will download this tomorrow or Wednesday so I can get good speeds rather than MU being overloaded and getting 100kb/s
> 
> 
> ...



I liked Sonic 4, it was a bit short though.

Stop hating stuff because it's Sonic
Also your opinions =/= facts
Other people opinions =/= always loltrolling


----------



## prowler (Nov 8, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Stop hating stuff because it's SonicActually, I love Sonic. Sonic 4 on the other hand...QUOTE(Taik @ Nov 8 2010, 05:51 PM) Also your opinions =/= facts
> Other people opinions =/= always loltrolling


Seems about right.


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 8, 2010)

WOOOOOOWWW FAST!!!

Need the USA release!

Thanks for everyone who made it possible!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Come on now...his/her comment is only a partial untruth. I've really enjoyed the DS Sonic games, and heck, even Sonic Heroes (GCN) was fun to some extent. But there's been enough shite to warrant the hazing Sonic's received in recent years. SEGA, though, is, in my opinion, a company to be respected (as far as you can respect a lifeless corporation). They always seem to _try_, and for me, that counts for something. This looks like a fun-as-hell Sonic game, so I can't wait to try it.


----------



## AceLighting (Nov 8, 2010)

getting it now


----------



## WilliamAlanBaile (Nov 8, 2010)

Can you force NTSC??


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hope this is as good as the day levels from SU too!


----------



## jorpor (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been playing it for an hour now, it's really amazing!
I didn't expect it to be this good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like the day stages from Unleashed, but better.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh goody, time for me to demo this beauty.
I'll probably be buying this come Friday anyhow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Downloading three parts of the same file now, I hope this emulates well on Dolphin.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 8, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> I have too many games to play and too little time.



I feel you on that...I just started playing Z.H.P Unlosing Ranger....But this does give me a reason to hook my Wii back up


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 8, 2010)

anyone played this yet and how is i'm going try it like in an half an hour or so.


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 8, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> I have too many games to play and too little time.


Same... I still never beat Metroid Other M...


----------



## Crass (Nov 8, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> anyone played this yet and how is i'm going try it like in an half an hour or so.



Just played the first 5 stages, its exactly like Unleashed (using the same engine and all) minus the werehog bits. And the cutscenes aren't as annoying, but its still the typical sonic drivel. Not a great game by any means, but not terrible either.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 8, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the answer. well at least it's got mutilplayer and how is mutilplayer BTW if anyone knows.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmm it's not a bad Sonic game which is a relief. It's basically daytime unleashed, which is a good thing, but I still don't like how most of the level is almost automated. And the controls don't seem as tight as Unleashed (but I never played the Wii version of that). Good game so far though. Enjoyable, and the custscenes are quite fun. It's nice to see them take a light hearted attempt rather than a serious one for once.

I still MUCH MUCH prefer Sonic 4 though.


----------



## taktularCBo (Nov 8, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It might use the same engine but in Version 2 as its in every aspect better than unleashed.
The Graphics are great, the controlles are tight like it should be for a Sonic game and most important you have the feeling of a 2D Sonic, thats what i really missed since Sonic & Knuckles.


----------



## WilliamAlanBaile (Nov 8, 2010)

Just going to throw this question out there one more time... can anyone tell me if you can force NTSC in this version or do you have to use component cables with an hdtv


----------



## Crass (Nov 8, 2010)

WilliamAlanBailey said:
			
		

> Just going to throw this question out there one more time... can anyone tell me if you can force NTSC in this version or do you have to use component cables with an hdtv


Yes, Ive got nearly 30 pal games that I play with Force NTSC and via composite cables to my crappy old non-hd tv. The only game I havent been able to work is Mad Dog Mcree (get a blue screen with an "Invalid TV Format" error"). There is no problems at all, no stretching, no color issues, nothing.


----------



## Issac (Nov 8, 2010)

Doez it workz on PAL lol!? 

No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just kidding!

Been looking forward to this since it was announced (and everyone thought it was going to be a kiddy game). everything looked better and better with each trailer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll achieve this one way or the other... probably test it before I buy it


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Whoa, was it supposed to be out this early in Europe or was it just a very early scene release?


----------



## Crass (Nov 8, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Whoa, was it supposed to be out this early in Europe or was it just a very early scene release?


Its 4 days ahead of the release date, early for a Wii game, but nothing mindblowingly amazing.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I thought it was this was to be released somewhere later this month. Got mixed up with another title. Still, 4 days ahead is still quite early.


----------



## P.S (Nov 8, 2010)

Graphics are great for a wii game, and its fun.
It's definitely a must have.


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Hmm it's not a bad Sonic game which is a relief. It's basically daytime unleashed, which is a good thing, but I still don't like how most of the level is almost automated. And the controls don't seem as tight as Unleashed (but I never played the Wii version of that). Good game so far though. Enjoyable, and the custscenes are quite fun. It's nice to see them take a light hearted attempt rather than a serious one for once.
> 
> I still MUCH MUCH prefer Sonic 4 though.



Basically, Sonic 4 is just a remake of Sonic 1 & 2 with shitty physics.


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 8, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Basically, Sonic 4 is just a remake of Sonic 1 & 2 with shitty physics.



Now here we go!

I really tried to like Sonic 4. I was going to be perfectly content with offering next to nothing original outside of its name. But those controls and physics were just far too broken. And I just don't mean "different". I mean "so completely arbitrary and incompetent that most of the game's difficulty stemmed from wrestling with them".

ONTOPIC: Boy oh boy, am I hopeful for this game. In recent days I've scoured the internet in search of more and more gameplay footage to drool over until this games' release. It looks to be pure, unadulterated Sonic goodness, the way it was supposed to be since Sonic Adventure.


----------



## kupo3000 (Nov 8, 2010)

WilliamAlanBailey said:
			
		

> Just going to throw this question out there one more time... can anyone tell me if you can force NTSC in this version or do you have to use component cables with an hdtv



You'll need an HDTV and Wii Component Cables then it will be fine. Not sure if the NTSC & PAL saves are compatible.
If you have a standard tube TV and regular A/V cables, then it will be black & white if you're in a NTSC region.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your opinion and that's fine. But I really enjoyed Sonic 4. Yes the physics could have been better. I sometimes don't understand how SEGA manages to cock things up... Was it that hard to use the same physics as Sonic 1 through 3? But having said that, the levels in Sonic 4 weren't designed to be played with the old school physics. The levels are designed around the new "improved" physics and I thought the game was very good on its own merit. Nowhere near as good as the Godliness of Sonic 3 but at least better than Sonic Rush.


----------



## Coto (Nov 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... Really... Sonic Rush´s MUCH BETTER.. Has better scenarios, faster physics, and so..

Sonic 4´s retarded... It COULD´ve been better than Sonic Rush..


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2010)

There are such things as opinions. Now get back on topic thanks.


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 8, 2010)

kupo3000 said:
			
		

> WilliamAlanBailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?  Most games works if you force in NTSC, only one recently that I remember not working was Samurai Warriors 3.  Most games usually have 50hz/60hz in it hence why people asking if you can force NTSC.


Since no one seems to want to answer this simple question, I'll have to waste 3.7GB of my monthly bandwidth to test it myself.


Added: 

Well, according to the place I'm getting it from
"Works fine on my NTSC-U Wii off HD using Wii Flow."


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 9, 2010)

Just got around to emulating Sonic Colours, sadly HUD graphics don't display for some reason, but you can still enjoy the first two levels quite nicely.
I look forward to playing this on my Wii.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 9, 2010)

Its Not A Bad Game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love it so far


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 9, 2010)

Im gonna buy this game =D
(not download >.>)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2010)

this game is fucking epic i also might BUY it when it's released here. sega have finally done it i dub thee the perfect sonic 3d game!!


----------



## DjFIL (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm just done World 1 and it's boss battle and starting World 2... and by golly I think they finally got it... i think they've finally made a good 3D Sonic!  They've added some new elements (laser, drill, etc)... but this time they don't actually take away from the classic Sonic formula of fun.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 9, 2010)

DjFIL said:
			
		

> I'm just done World 1 and it's boss battle and starting World 2... and by golly I think they finally got it... i think they've finally made a good 3D Sonic!  They've added some new elements (laser, drill, etc)... but this time they don't actually take away from the classic Sonic formula of fun.



Hmm, drill...where have I seen that before?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2010)

why is goldeneye show up twice in your tag?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 9, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why is goldeneye show up twice in your tag?


Because he likes the game so much, he plays it NTSC ánd PAL. Duuh..

OT: Downloaded it last night, I loved the 3D sonic games for the gamecube, so I'll probably like this one


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2010)

what do the red rings do i collected enough they went into the game land however when i went in to investigate there was nothing new in there?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Because he likes the game so much, he plays it NTSC ánd PAL. Duuh..



that's just stupid taking up space you only need 1!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

just beat it took me 8hrs 32min was very fun bring on black ops now


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 9, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> just beat it took me 8hrs 32min was very fun bring on black ops now



WTF I'm still downloading it xD -__-  the download stopped so needed to find a new one... all night waited (sleeped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for nothing


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

yea i get mine from private trackers got it 12 hours ago lol


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 9, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> what do the red rings do i collected enough they went into the game land however when i went in to investigate there was nothing new in there?


When I collected 30 red rings, it unlocked mii faces for the multiplayer mode.
I was able to put an Eggman mii face on a robotic Sonic body, it was funny.


----------



## RobDog (Nov 9, 2010)

CMON COD BLACK OPS!!!!
ANY TIME NOW!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> yea i get mine from private trackers got it 12 hours ago lol


usenet for me downloaded in 30 mins


----------



## Satangel (Nov 9, 2010)

RobDog said:
			
		

> CMON COD BLACK OPS!!!!
> ANY TIME NOW!!!



What a useful post that is!


----------



## RobDog (Nov 9, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> RobDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS! I KNOW RIGHT!


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 9, 2010)

Going to get this on the basis of them actually adding a U to the name for the European localisation, considering we still got the 'Gameboy Color' and even after the months (years?) it took for them to bring Animal Crossing over we still had holidays like "Labor Day" in the game.


----------



## Shebang (Nov 9, 2010)

I have the choice between an "uncut" and a scrubbed version. Is there any difference? Normally the scrubbed version do for me but maybe they left something out (reminds me of NSMB)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2010)

the scrubbed is prob missing all the vids cos the size of this is around 3.90 GB that's what it said when i installed it.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 9, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the scrubbed is prob missing all the vids



That's not what scrubbed means.  If it was a rip it might be missing vids.  Scrubbed releases just replace the garbage filler data on the disc with zeros so it compresses better.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2010)

well the scrubbed version will be 3.90 GB not much difference if it's lower than the vids will be missing.


----------



## JoyConG (Nov 9, 2010)

The reviews say this isn't half bad, and sonic is on a two COUNT EM two game "good" streak. So this makes it three..

The hedgehog is coming back, I'll have to try this soon.


----------



## Crass (Nov 9, 2010)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> The reviews say this isn't half bad, and sonic is on a two COUNT EM two game "good" streak. So this makes it three..
> 
> The hedgehog is coming back, I'll have to try this soon.



This game is just more of the crappy sonic rubbish they've been pooping out for the past 10 years, nothing different about this game at all. (if you've played any of the other sonic Wii games, then you've played this one). Also what are the two other games that are part of this "good" streak. Sonic 4 was mediocre at best.


----------



## Fairytale (Nov 9, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> This game is just more of the crappy sonic rubbish they've been pooping out for the past 10 years, nothing different about this game at all. (if you've played any of the other sonic Wii games, then you've played this one). Also what are the two other games that are part of this "good" streak. Sonic 4 was mediocre at best.
> 
> QUOTELook! I'm opposed to everyone's opinion. Am I cool yet?



Yeeeah. No.


----------



## RowanDDR (Nov 9, 2010)

Game plays like Crash Bandicoot. Lush graphics but blink and you miss it (am I getting old?). Terrible framerate spoils the lush graphics, IMHO. The comedy cutscenes are quite entertaining though.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 9, 2010)

Great game. I`m having a good time with this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Replayability seems to be really high as well, since you get completely new paths with the new color-powers. Nice.


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm going to try this after I finish Kirby. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2010)

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> 
> it's NOT a warez site. you allow links to this place though it's the same thing: http://gbatemp.net/t261662-amazing-video-g...ndtrack-remixes


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 10, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> This game is just more of the crappy sonic rubbish they've been pooping out for the past 10 years, nothing different about this game at all. (if you've played any of the other sonic Wii games, then you've played this one). Also what are the two other games that are part of this "good" streak. Sonic 4 was mediocre at best.


Did you even play this? It's much more like Unleashed 360/PS3's daytime stages instead of any of the Wii Sonic games.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 10, 2010)

People's disaffection with modern sonic games has at least as much to do with thinking the mega drive games were better than they actually were as the new ones being poor. This one isn't terrible by any means. Think sonic adventure on the dc was his best 3D outing.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 10, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> well the scrubbed version will be 3.90 GB not much difference if it's lower than the vids will be missing.


How do you get 5000 posts here, not know what scrubbed means, deny you are wrong, and then top it off by linking to a warez site? You are the worst poster I have seen here since Jalamenemne. Please stop spreading misinformation if you refuse to understand the technical stuff.

Scrubbing is similar to trimming a ROM. It cuts off the extra 00s and FFs from the end of the (unencrypted) game which makes the file size smaller while retain all previous data (FMV are still there at the same quality they were before). The scene release is bigger because purists want that extra megabyte of encrypted garbage data. Why? Because it's a bit-perfect copy of the retail game. If you really care grab the big one, but eventually those extra gigabytes of garbage add up (bandwidth or non-wbfs disc space).

It takes a bit of technical skill to cut things out of a game and make it still run. This has only been done practically for metroid prime trilogy and brawl to get them to fit on a single-layer DVD.



On topic, this game is fucking awesome even though it's a 3D Sonic game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is the SCRUBBED version and oh look I WAS RIGHT (-20mb)!

Release Title: Sonic Clours[Wii][PAL][Scrubbed]-TLS
Release Date: 12 November 2010
Platform: Wii
GenreC & Video Games > Nintendo Wii > Games > Adventure
Size:*3.70 GB* (3,976,044,129 bytes) 4.37GB's Extracted
Number of files: Lots


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are all in agreement that the file size of the scrubbed version is smaller. You were claiming that videos or cutscenes were removed from the scrubbed version to achieve this which isn't true.

Also you are not making better posts and death threats via PM are not appreciated.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

you were wrong i DO not what a scrubbed iso is and i was right about the size so suck my white ass!



Spoiler



typical arrogant idiotic Americans think they know everything but their all full of fat and shit!



--- end of line ---


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> you were wrong i DO not what a scrubbed iso is and i was right about the size so suck my white ass!
> 
> typical arrogant idiotic Americans think they know everything but their all full of fat and shit!
> 
> --- end of line ---


This sentence doesn't make any grammatical sense. Were you trying to type "I do not know what a scrubbed ISO is and I was right about the size"? Because that would be correct.

Your post doesn't have anything to do with scrubbed ISOs or Sonic Colours at this point. You are a bad poster making GBAtemp much worse with contributions like this. At least try to use proper grammar when you are ignorantly making nationalistic claims. Thanks for the ass palette though bro, I know being white rather than aborigine is important in Australia. See how the last broad racial sentence didn't make me sound any smarter - protip: don't talk about your Sonic SkinColours.


----------



## miyagiCE (Nov 12, 2010)

I beat the game a few mins ago, took me 7 hours and 30 mins with what felt like a billion deaths on some of the stages. Don't know if those count towards the overall total playtime. Either way, I was hoping for something like Sonic Adventure 2 (minus the robot and treasure hunting parts), but was disappointed yet again. I had more fun with Sonic 4 once I learned the stupid physics. Don't get me wrong, it was an okay game like so many others already pointed out, but it was nothing memorable.

So, has anybody gotten all the red emblems and S-rank on all stages yet? Know if there's anything unlockable apart from Mii stuff in multiplayer mode? Are there any special stages? Collecting Chaos Emeralds would be sweet, but so far I haven't been able to find all red emblems in a single stage.


----------



## qazqaz123 (Nov 12, 2010)

miyagiCE said:
			
		

> I beat the game a few mins ago, took me 7 hours and 30 mins with what felt like a billion deaths on some of the stages. Don't know if those count towards the overall total playtime. Either way, I was hoping for something like Sonic Adventure 2 (minus the robot and treasure hunting parts), but was disappointed yet again. I had more fun with Sonic 4 once I learned the stupid physics. Don't get me wrong, it was an okay game like so many others already pointed out, but it was nothing memorable.
> 
> So, has anybody gotten all the red emblems and S-rank on all stages yet? Know if there's anything unlockable apart from Mii stuff in multiplayer mode? Are there any special stages? Collecting Chaos Emeralds would be sweet, but so far I haven't been able to find all red emblems in a single stage.




Your reward for finishing every Gameland stage (which requires every Red Ring.) is super sonic

Here is some info about him:

-Super Sonic has infinite boost
-Super Sonic cannot use the wisp's powers
-Super Sonic gains 2,000 points every two seconds
-Super Sonic can destroy wisp blocks
-Super Sonic cannot be used in Gameland, E.G.G. Shuttle, or bosses
-Levels that require wisp's powers are tweaked slightly for Super Sonic
-Super Sonic is awesome


----------



## miyagiCE (Nov 12, 2010)

That is so awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you know how to unlock the second and third acts of the multiplayer game? I finished all first acts with a pal of mine a couple of hours ago, but I have no idea where to go from here. Am I just missing an obvious button somewhere?


----------



## qazqaz123 (Nov 12, 2010)

miyagiCE said:
			
		

> That is so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Collect  the red rings to unlock the other acts(so just collect all red rings. yeah, it will some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody got a save with all 180 red rings?


----------

